# Wtb 36w Asap!!!



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anybody have a spare 6500/6700K 36W straight pin bulb I could buy off them in the next couple of days? I came home from work and noticed mine didn't fire and I don't know of anybody locally that has them.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Aquatics & Exotics has 10,000 k 36w straight pins if that would doyou any good. At least they did a couple of weeks ago. I did not see any 6700k.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I called them yesterday and all they had was 50/50 and actinic


----------

